# Eheim Pro3 2080 vs Eheim Pro3 e 2078



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

I am about to purchase a new filter and after deciding to buy one of the Eheim Pro3 instead of Fluval Fx5 I am facing two options the 2080 adn the 2078.

The 2080 liters per hour output is 1700 and the canister is huge and can hold 13.5L of media. It has two intakes which can contribute towards better flows and it also has an output indicator so you know when its time to clean the canister.

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... 27575_ehen

On the other hand, the 2078 is electronic, it has some nice features including the waves function etc. I dont know if people actually use those functions or maybe its just some marketing trick..
The 2078 got an output of 1850 LPH and the media space is 8.5 liters.

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... 28383_ehen

Which one should I go for ? The 2080 costs slightly more but its not a huge difference. I am just wondering which filter would be better for a 460 liters Mbuna tank. 
Thank you.


----------



## chc (Jul 28, 2004)

I prefer the 2080. The wave feature of the other model is designed for reefers (not that a canister would be a breat choice for a reef tank....but that's another issue).

On a mbuna tank, you'd probably run the 2080 at full power 24/7 anyway, and the larger media capacity would allow it to handle large bioloads.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Both Filters are the same price at Dr.Foster & Smith on sale.

I have been having the same dilema aobut picking which one.

The 2080 is a monster, and would take more to clean it than the smaller 2078e.

I also wanted to give the 2078e features a shot, but anytime you had more bells and whistles there is always more oppurtunity to have failure modes.

I would get the 2080 because if your planning on having it as your only filter, you could put both suctions around the corners of the tank, and put the spray bar outlet in the middle.

That would cover your tank really nicely with flow.

With the 2078e, I'd recomend a powerhead somewhere in the tank to get more flow around the entire aquarium.


----------



## henkhugo (Apr 29, 2005)

I own both filters and i would much rather take the 2080 over the Pro3E... much larger filter media capacity and the double intake is a great feature


----------



## Tigerdat (Jun 29, 2008)

geoff_tropheus "I also wanted to give the 2078e features a shot, but anytime you had more bells and whistles there is always more oppurtunity to have failure modes."

There's another post "Eheim Pro 3e problem"

Get the Pro 3


----------

